# lucky reptile super fog



## riksphibs (May 28, 2011)

hi there im looking at getting one of the above im just wondering if anybody has used one of these and also how many nozzles it can take thanks


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I used to use one. Do yourself a favour though, save for a tiny bit longer and buy a MistKing misting system from vivariumland.com.

Ade


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

superfog isnt a misting system super rain is.super fog is aweful check this thread i made http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/579187-fogger-chamber-guide.html same thing but will cost less than £10! but if it is a misting system you want go for mistking best on the market:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I know this Sam, as I actually do own a Lucky Reptile Superfog as I said. As to Superfog been awful, dunno where you got that idea from. I have had mine for ages now, and all I've had to replace was the tank after my wife dropped it and smashed it. You just have to use RO water in them, else salts build up on the fogger membrane. I'd bet money that run side by side, a super frog would last a LOT longer than your cheapo one off ebay.  lol

However, a misting system is superior in every way to a fogging system. The only plus with a fogger is it looks nice. I found with my fogger that it was on more than it was off just to maintain humidity at around 80%, where with a misting system 2 1 to 1.5 minute mistings a day keeps the humidity spot on. Plus a misting system comes with the added bonus of effectively 'washing down' your viv.

Hence I advised saving for a bit longer and getting a MistKing system, rather than a fogger of ANY kind. There's a reason more people use misting systems than foggers. 

Ade


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Wolfenrook said:


> I know this Sam, as I actually do own a Lucky Reptile Superfog as I said. As to Superfog been awful, dunno where you got that idea from. I have had mine for ages now, and all I've had to replace was the tank after my wife dropped it and smashed it. You just have to use RO water in them, else salts build up on the fogger membrane. I'd bet money that run side by side, a super frog would last a LOT longer than your cheapo one off ebay.  lol
> 
> However, a misting system is superior in every way to a fogging system. The only plus with a fogger is it looks nice. I found with my fogger that it was on more than it was off just to maintain humidity at around 80%, where with a misting system 2 1 to 1.5 minute mistings a day keeps the humidity spot on. Plus a misting system comes with the added bonus of effectively 'washing down' your viv.
> 
> ...


ebay fogger £1 at thoese prices who cares about performance :lol2: my dig about super fog was more about price im tight :blush:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

That's £1 towards a Mistking.  You know yourself how good they are, you have one too. lol

Ade


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

I use the Lucky Reptile Super Fog......great gadget, lasts for years, and can run almost 24 hours non-stop if needed. It is high output and can be used for several vivs (with using T joints on the pipes).

The OP asked how many outlets.....it has one, but the tubing allows you to add standard plumbing T-joints and bends (about a euro or a pound will get them) to use a single fogger to 'fog-up' multiple vivs. 

I have some other foggers, including chamber foggers, but they are simply crap in comparison to the Lucky Reptile one if it is a fogger you need.
Having said that, if you have one viv then maybe a different option could be better (eg rain or misting system).

ian


----------

